# Turning For A Cure



## Chuck In Oregon (Sep 19, 2013)

Back in May I ran an ad in "Wanted To Buy." I needed some pink wood because I had been asked to turn a pink bottle stopper (or two) for a Silent Auction in a local dive club's "Dive for A Cure" annual picnic. I simply wanted to buy some pink bottle stopper blanks. But noooo! (Thank you, John Belushi.) Thanks to generous members here and to Tom Stone and North Woods Figured Woods I got more blanks than I needed. I delivered the turnings today (the auction is tomorrow) and I thought I'd show you what I did and publicly thank some people.

First are four FBE stoppers from blanks donated by windyridgebowman. The FBE was beautiful. It was my first time turning it. I'll need some more.

I said four but there are really five. NYwoodturner donated some plain BE for me to try dyeing. I never made the dyeing work well but I did use one of his blanks for a try piece. That's it on the far right of the first FBE image. I wasn't even going to finish it but I started to like the shape so I did. Now I love this throwaway piece and I'm keeping it around for now to show me a shape that pleases me. I'll find this one a good home. I promised him a stopper and I've got one done but I can't find the quarter I need. Our best coin shop doesn't have one. I'll get one sooner or later, even if I have to go to ebaY.

Next are four stoppers I made out of maple burl/Cactus Juice blanks donated by Tom Stone through the good graces of Susan Currington of North Woods Figured Woods.

The stoppers, as you all probably know, are Ruth Niles #301.

The coins are all Brilliant Uncirculated Oregon State Quarters right out of a mint roll. 

And finally, four coasters of my own modest design. I found a bag of 3" pins on Amazon for ten bucks so I bought 'em. Simple to clip the pin part off the back and inlet the inspirational part. Then the 3" cork inserts on the other side. BTW, 3" cork rounds were _very_ hard for me to find. I finally got them from Packard Woodworks. I had some pretty nice mesquite lying around. It may not be pink but I like it and that's the result.

Thank you to Charles _windyriverbowman_, Tom Stone, Susan Currington and Scott _NYWoodturner_. Today we took a small step together on a long journey. It's enough for today.

Chuck

PS: I discovered that I don't know how to get the images in the right order. Maybe someday. 

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 19, 2013)

Nice work Chuck, both in the projects and the effort toward the cause. What quarter are you looking for?


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Sep 19, 2013)

I really like your stoppers! Great form on those!


----------



## rdabpenman (Sep 20, 2013)

Great coloring and varied form on those stoppers!
Well done.

Les


----------



## Chuck In Oregon (Sep 20, 2013)

Thank you for your kind words, gentlemen. I'm realistic about my skill//talent levels but like most turners I know, I get a lot out of the process. And I have fun and people seem to like the things I make. That makes it a pretty good hobby for me.

Please don't fret about the quarter. It wouldn't make sense to send one. I'll come across one soon enough.

This is really a great website. I thank the founders.

Chuck


----------



## Kevin (Sep 20, 2013)

Okay, but you don't know what you're missing. I have some of my quarters on sale for 26¢. :cool2:


----------

